# How do flat cheekbones look like ?



## NormieKilla (Dec 21, 2018)

I've been rated a 4 by FACEandLMS and he told me that I have flat cheekbones..how do you guys can tell whether if someone has high, low or flat cheeks ?


----------



## Coping (Dec 21, 2018)

Flat cheekbones: 




Prominent cheekbones:



From 3/4 view they pop like that if they’re prominent, flat if receded like first pic


----------



## tincelw (Dec 21, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> I've been rated a 4 by FACEandLMS and he told me that I have flat cheekbones..how do you guys can tell whether if someone has high, low or flat cheeks ?


How do you get faceandLMS to rate you?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 21, 2018)

Coping said:


> Flat cheekbones:
> View attachment 8795
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same ogee curve as second and someone said i lack zygomatic bones. just lol at this site


----------



## Claire Violet (Dec 21, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> i have the same ogee curve as second and someone said i lack zygomatic bones. just lol at this site


There will always be h8rs bhaaiarijaani


----------



## Coping (Dec 21, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> i have the same ogee curve as second and someone said i lack zygomatic bones. just lol at this site


Yours are good they hating


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 21, 2018)

Coping said:


> Flat cheekbones:
> View attachment 8795
> 
> 
> ...






Schwimmer is fucking lucky to look atleast normal with that amount of facial recession


----------



## NormieKilla (Dec 21, 2018)

tincelw said:


> How do you get faceandLMS to rate you?


Via FACEandLMS@gmail.com but he might take a very long time to rate you (as there are thousands of people asking him). I got rated by him super fast because I'm a hardcore supporter of him (I've donated multiple times to his channel).


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 21, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> i have the same ogee curve as second and someone said i lack zygomatic bones. just lol at this site



Because just having an ogre curve isn’t everything 


I have a similar ogre curve but that doesn’t mean my zygos are his tier jfl


----------



## Zaetheus (Dec 21, 2018)

Coping said:


> Flat cheekbones:
> View attachment 8795
> 
> 
> ...




This looks better like an in between of both hollow and flat. Jfl if you’re not serial killermaxxing


----------



## BlackBeard (Dec 21, 2018)

Fuck, I think I have flat cheekbones


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 21, 2018)

I’ve noticed people with an ogee curve and hollow cheeks their cheekbones tend to stick out further than their temple. Mine do at least.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 21, 2018)

Ajnshahahshsshab I'm fucked in this department too


----------



## SHARK (Dec 21, 2018)

I HAVE THE FLATTEST CHEEKBONES EVER. I LOOK LIKE A SLOTH FROM THE BACK. FUCK. Do you guys recommend cheek implants? or zygo implants? What's the difference between the two?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 21, 2018)

SHARK said:


> I HAVE THE FLATTEST CHEEKBONES EVER. I LOOK LIKE A SLOTH FROM THE BACK. FUCK. Do you guys recommend cheek implants? or zygo implants? What's the difference between the two?



Only zygos implant is not enough to the create prominent cheekbones.

You need high set cheeks and at least 15mm temporal process.

Also you should first try voluma injection, implant is a further away thing.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Feb 28, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> I've been rated a 4 by FACEandLMS and he told me that I have flat cheekbones..how do you guys can tell whether if someone has high, low or flat cheeks ?


You must be ugly as fuck cuz I got rated 1 point higher than you by him and ive never had a girlfriend despite asking out 51 women


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## LowTierNormie (Feb 28, 2020)

Coping said:


> Flat cheekbones:
> View attachment 8795
> 
> 
> ...


Lifefuel if so, mine look good from 3/4


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 28, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> You must be ugly as fuck cuz I got rated 1 point higher than you by him and ive never had a girlfriend despite asking out 51 women


Lol ur legit 5 psl . Ur just autistic /10
Send me ur pics 


Short Ugly and Brown said:


> You must be ugly as fuck cuz I got rated 1 point higher than you by him and ive never had a girlfriend despite asking out 51 women


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 28, 2020)

Deltoid said:


> I’ve noticed people with an ogee curve and hollow cheeks their cheekbones tend to stick out further than their temple. Mine do at least.



This is true, and is a great way of seeing if someone fat will have popping zygos if they lose weight. Great ogee curve = broader than temple zygos. I'd say that one can have decent zygos without them being that large, but the best zygos always go beyond temple. 

Example:






good zygos but not past temple, not the greatest zygos






Great zygos, goes past temple






God tier zygos, clearly goes well past temple


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 28, 2020)

Totally flat






Very prominent


----------

